# Who is a good dive instructor in the Pensacola/Navarre area?



## Bullfrog (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been in the local area for several years and have enjoyed boating. Now looking to explore under the surface. I'm looking for any advice on who to see about training and where to get gear. I know I could search the other posts but I like to have the latest info. Any help is greatly appriciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I think most the folks on here will point you to MBT. They are fine people and will do you right. I go through Dive Pros for my training, but that is just a personal choice and a convenience factor for me. The one thing Dive Pros has and you won't find anywhere else local is a training pool on site. Not only good for the classes, but they will let you use it any time classes are not going on if you need to try out some new gear or just get some wet time to make sure everything works right before a trip. Either way, you won't go wrong and I welcome you to a new world and major addiction. By the way, I have a bunch of dive gear listed in the dive gear for sale section.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I heavent ever dealt with dive pros, so I couldnt say one way or another. My instructor was DKdiver here on hte forum, but I like to call him Mad Monkey or Captain A-Hole...oke

Anyways,his family and mine are very good friends, and he did a great job, with it being one on one personal instruction. Was taught things that arent in the manual too.

I got my Nitrox cert thru MBT, and like ScubaJunkie said, you will probably get an overwelming response for MBT. One of the owners, Jim, is a meber of this forum, (Evensplit), and one of theinstructors, Rich, is a meber (Spearfisher).Any gear I buy, I buy itthere, I get all my fils there, and go for general verbal abuse there!:letsdrink

DK's number in Gulf Breeze is 565-7247. His name is Dalton. I also go outspearfishing with him on a regular basis.

MBT's number is 455-7702 on Barancas and Navy in Pensacola.

When you get certified, you will find no shortage of people to go diving with on here! If you arent quite sure if you are going to make the plunge, click on the link below to teamchunkylove.com and check out a few spearfishin videos. You will quickly become addicted!

And the gear ScubaJunkie has for sale is some higher end gear, for a good price!


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

The world famous MBT Divers all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!! Greatest bunch of people I have ever met! They will take care of you and go the extra mile for customer satisfaction. Heck, Clay goes there for the abuse and gets way more than he can handle; that's goin the extra mile! :moon


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good choice forsource of info! I have dove w/ 'DKdiver' (Dalton Kennedy) and he is a class act. I, too, dive outta MBT...I chose MBT and 'spearfisher' (Rich Adams) to take me from a recreational to a professional diver. (Well, dunno if I'll EVER be "professional", but it won't be at the fault of my Instructor...:doh) Hope to see ya under the water, soon!


----------



## Bullfrog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I guess I should get in touch with MBT and get things going. Look forward to meeting and learning from you all.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

> *Bullfrog (3/24/2008)*Thanks for the info, I guess I should get in touch with MBT and get things going. Look forward to meeting and learning from you all.




Fritz and the guys at MBT will take good care of you. they just moved into a nice big shop so they have plenty of space to teach. i know several of the instructors and i honestly believe they are some of the best.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

:usaflag MBT IS A GREAT DIVE SHOP AND HAS GREAT INSTRUCTORS !!!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks alot guys! The checks in the mail. 

Seriously though, all of you guys were great students (with the exception of Clay:boo) That really makes teaching easy. The new shop has been a god send for teaching too. Having class roomsdedicated to teaching, and all of the necessary equipment really makes teaching alot easier now.


----------



## Bullfrog (Oct 3, 2007)

Talked tothe folksat MBT last night and you all were right, they seemed very helpful and knowledgable (lots of questions).Will be starting class later in Apr.I am looking forward tothe experience and hopefully meeting some of you all. Thanks again for the inputs.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking foward to diving with you bullfrog!

ANd Rich....:moon Hee hee


----------



## Bones (Oct 17, 2007)

When I get back from the land of the sand I'd be more than happy to take you out a few miles and kick you overboard to get your feet wet in the diving thing. Talk to you soon...by the way, we just had an "indirect fire attack"...nothings changed from over here.

Have one for me, since I can't have one for a while:letsdrink

D


----------



## Bullfrog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Clay-Doh, look forward to meeting you and other members. Bones, I'm sure you would kick me out, then probably try to gaff me. Just remember to keep your hands and knives out of the chum bucket.......:doh. I'm glad to hear that things haven't changed over there.Look forward to getting out on the water when you get home.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Bullfrog, when were you planning on starting? I was certified in the late eighties and dove a bunch but I haven't been in several years but am anxious to get back to it. Was at MBT today and I think I am just going to start from scratch. Let me know when you will be starting and maybe we can start at the same time. JOE


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ww! Seems like more and more people are getting underwater! Great man!!! :toast


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Clay- Used to do a bunch of spearing so ready to get back to it!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well no shortage of people on here to go out with!

By the way, that old post you had for a Shadow...did it sell?


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking forward to getting out there withy'all. Yep, Shadow is long gone.... JOE


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, '38bat', was that you in the shop Sunday w/ your son?


----------

